

Shooting in SOMA 1 Block From Zynga, 2 Dead - dmor
http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=news/local/san_francisco&id=9170923

======
FireBeyond
Not sure what relevance a shooting in a jewelry store has to do with HN...

